# Happy 13th Birthday, Rai Li (non-GSD)



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

He's 13 years old today.. still underfoot and playing with his toys just like always. So happy to still have him!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

*** Happy 13th Birthday ***


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 13th Rai Li.


----------

